#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  Πιστωτικά ΤΠΥ και ΑΠΥ

## spapako

Έχω κόψει ΑΠΥ επί πιστώσει για το 2013 και έχω πληρώσει κανονικά το ΦΠΑ και έχω καταχωρήσει το παρασταστικό στα έσοδα μου για το 2013.

Η πληρωμή έγινε πριν λίγο καιρό, δηλ εντός 2014. Πρέπει να κόψω κάποια απόδειξη εξόφλησης? 
Υπάρχει κάποιο θέμα με το ΦΠΑ και τα έσοδα που έχουν δηλωθεί για το 2013, ενώ η πληρωμή έχει γίνει το 2014?

----------


## accounter

Καλησπέρα , εφόσον το παραστατικό κόπηκε επι πιστώσει θα κοψουμε Απόδειξη είσπραξης για την εξόφληση του.
Δεν υπάρχει κανένα θέμα με το Φ.Π.Α και τα έσοδα σας ...

----------

spapako

----------

